# Formula Ersatzteilbörse / Ersatzteilbeschaffung



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2020)

Nicht alle Teile dieser feinen Stücke Technik sind ja problemlos zu beziehen (Cosmic,  italienische Gabeln und Ersatzteile  ), also dachte ich mir, ich mache mal eine Börse auf.

Suche: Reboundkolben 33, ggf. mit Schaft


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (16. Juni 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Suche: Reboundkolben 33, ggf. mit Schaft



meinst du damit den Reboundversteller? kann leider mit dem Begriff nicht viel anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Juni 2020)

Weezer schrieb:


> meinst du damit den Reboundversteller? kann leider mit dem Begriff nicht viel anfangen



Ne, den Ventilkolben, auf dem die Shims der Zugstufe sitzen.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (16. Juni 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ne, den Ventilkolben, auf dem die Shims der Zugstufe sitzen.


ah jetzt..ok...
wird schwer zu organisiere sein, da Formula ja keine Einzelteile für die komplette Kartusche anbietet


----------



## LaiNico (16. Juni 2020)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nicht alle Teile dieser feinen Stücke Technik sind ja problemlos zu beziehen (Cosmic,  italienische Gabeln und Ersatzteile  ),[...]


und die Preise


----------



## Xayok (19. Juni 2020)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> und die Preise


Sind gut, oder?



Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Nicht alle Teile dieser feinen Stücke Technik sind ja problemlos zu beziehen (Cosmic,  italienische Gabeln und Ersatzteile  ), also dachte ich mir, ich mache mal eine Börse auf.
> 
> Suche: Reboundkolben 33, ggf. mit Schaft


Wie oben schon gesagt, gibt es die quasi nicht einzeln. Entweder mal sehen, ob jemand da was defektes hat, wo er was ausbaut, die komplette Kartusche liegt sonst bei knapp 265,-.

Ich habe leider dafür auch keine Einzelteile.

Grüße
André


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (20. Juni 2020)

Habe die Ehre liebe Formula Nutzer,

falls jemand eine Kartusche für die 35/Selva sucht, hätte eine abzugeben
--> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...ive-selva-cts-kartusche-inkl-frischen-service


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juni 2020)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Habe die Ehre liebe Formula Nutzer,
> 
> falls jemand eine Kartusche für die 35/Selva sucht, hätte eine abzugeben
> --> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...ive-selva-cts-kartusche-inkl-frischen-service


Wieso hast du eine über?


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (20. Juni 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Wieso hast du eine über?


 Hi, hab mir selbst eine offene Kartusche für die Formula in Kombi mit Coil gebaut.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juni 2020)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Hi, hab mir selbst eine offene Kartusche für die Formula in Kombi mit Coil gebaut.


Das musst du näher im anderen thread erklären.


----------



## wherewedroppin (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
ich suche: 15TA Kit / SB40154-00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xayok (6. Juli 2020)

Ich habe ein Casting und Krone einer Formula 33 in einwandfreiem Zustand anzubieten.

Kartusche und Federseite wurden ausgebaut und in einem anderen Projekt verwendet. Eventuell bleibt ein Federelement übrig.

Bei Interesse PN.

Grüße
André


----------



## querto (7. Juli 2020)

Ich verzweifle gerade daran, ein Ventil für die Luftkammer der 35 zu beziehen. Hier in der Schweiz scheint das noch mal komplizierter zu sein.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man solche Ventile finden kann? Hab es mit Ventilen aus einem Motocross-Shop versucht, aber die haben das falsche Gewinde. Oder hat jemand ein Ventil abzugeben?


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (7. Juli 2020)

Welches Ventil meinst Du? Das oben in der Positivkammer? Das ist ein ganz normales Autoventil, wie in jedem AV-Schlauch, oder Dämpfer...


----------



## querto (7. Juli 2020)

Jupp, genau dieses. Und ja, es ist ein normales Autoventil, ich finde aber kein passendes mit gleichem Gewinde und gleicher Größe, wie das Original von Formula.


----------



## Kniggy (8. Juli 2020)

querto schrieb:


> Ich verzweifle gerade daran, ein Ventil für die Luftkammer der 35 zu beziehen. Hier in der Schweiz scheint das noch mal komplizierter zu sein.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man solche Ventile finden kann? Hab es mit Ventilen aus einem Motocross-Shop versucht, aber die haben das falsche Gewinde. Oder hat jemand ein Ventil abzugeben?











						Formula Luftkammerventil Kit, 33/35/Selva | Nubuk Bikes
					

Formula Luftkammerventil Kit, 33/35/Selva bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de
				




Das sollte passen. Hab ich mir auch schon mal dort bestellt. Wie momentan die Lieferzeit ist weiß ich aber nicht..


----------



## querto (8. Juli 2020)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Das sollte passen. Hab ich mir auch schon mal dort bestellt. Wie momentan die Lieferzeit ist weiß ich aber nicht..


Tausend Dank, das ist perfekt und hilft mir sehr weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halorider (22. August 2020)

Kniggy schrieb:


> Formula Luftkammerventil Kit, 33/35/Selva | Nubuk Bikes
> 
> 
> Formula Luftkammerventil Kit, 33/35/Selva bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl
> ...


Den suche ich auch,habe gerade zuviel angezogen,und kaputt isses?habe minimal angezogen schon sehr dünn das material,
falls jemand eins hat wäre ich dankbar,,,


----------



## Xayok (17. November 2020)

Habe Stand- und Tauchrohre einer Formula 35 für 29" zu verkaufen. Beides neuwertig: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1449950-formula-35-standrohre-und-tauchrohre-fur-29-neuwertig

Kostet je 120€, liegen sonst regulär bei 160 und 280€.


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (19. November 2020)

@Xayok :
Gibt es denn überhaut einen Unterschied zwischen der CSU 27,5" und der 29"?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. November 2020)

Ich habe eine prinzipiell komplette 33 zu veräußern: Sie hat Beschädigungen eines Werkstattunfalls am Reboundkolben (außen eingedrückt und wieder gerichtet) und Kratzer auf der Kolbenstange der Dämpfung (trotzdem dicht). Funktioniert, pfeift aber etwas. Schmierung Supergliss, Dämpfung Silkolene.


----------



## Xayok (19. November 2020)

alex_bruchpilot schrieb:


> @Xayok :
> Gibt es denn überhaut einen Unterschied zwischen der CSU 27,5" und der 29"?


Offset.

Grüße
André


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (19. November 2020)

@Xayok : Dann könnte ich problemlos eine 27,5" CSU mit dem 29" Casting verheiraten? Ich frage so wegen: Da stößt oben nix an, wenn die Gabel ganz eingetaucht ist...?
Offset wäre ja dafür vermutlich egal und nur von den Fahrvorlieben abhängig.


----------



## Xayok (19. November 2020)

alex_bruchpilot schrieb:


> @Xayok : Dann könnte ich problemlos eine 27,5" CSU mit dem 29" Casting verheiraten? Ich frage so wegen: Da stößt oben nix an, wenn die Gabel ganz eingetaucht ist...?
> Offset wäre ja dafür vermutlich egal und nur von den Fahrvorlieben abhängig.


Es kommt etwas drauf an, was du mit "oben anstoßen" meinst. Es kann passieren, dass der Sagring bis zum Übergang Krone zu Standrohren hochgeschoben wird. Aber die Krone stößt nicht mit dem Casting zusammen. Ich habe 27.5" schon gegen 29" ausgetauscht, auch Kartuschen, da ging es um kürzere Gabeln mit etwas weniger Gewicht. Das funktioniert alles.

Grüße
André


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (19. November 2020)

Danke


----------



## Xayok (21. November 2020)

Neben den Tauch- und Standrohren für die 35 29" möchte ich auch meine 33" 27.5 Zoll, als Komplettgabel mit 17cm Schaft loswerden. Eventuell eine Möglichkeit für jemanden, der Bauteile von beiden kombinieren möchte?
Für die 33" stelle ich mit etwa 450€ vor, auf Wunsch zerlege ich die aber auch, falls jemand Teile benötigt.


----------



## hobel007 (4. Dezember 2020)

Servus, 
bin auf der Suche nach einem Luftventil für meine Thirty Three 29. Hat eventuell jemand einen Tipp!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trischi24 (22. Dezember 2020)

Hallo in die Runde. 
Ich suche eine Stecknuss für die Luftkammer der Selva. Falls jemand eine selbst abgedrehte hat, hätte ich damit auch kein Problem. 
Viele Grüße Tristan


----------



## Nordender (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe ein grünes CTS Kit abzugeben. 
40 Euro inkl. Versand.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Februar 2021)

Und ich habe ein rotes CTS Ventil abzugeben. Bei Interesse - PM an mich.


----------



## Halorider (16. Februar 2021)

erledigt,,,,


----------



## Sickgirl (7. Mai 2021)

Ich habe ebenfalls ein rotes CTS Ventil abzugeben, bei Bedarf auch ein Werkzeug zum wechseln dazu


----------



## zerg10 (8. Mai 2021)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls ein rotes CTS Ventil abzugeben, bei Bedarf auch ein Werkzeug zum wechseln dazu


Ich sehe gerade, wir sind Nachbarn. Wenn du mal ein NeoPos ausprobieren willst, sag Bescheid, ich hab noch ein übrig.


----------



## Sickgirl (8. Mai 2021)

zerg10 schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, wir sind Nachbarn. Wenn du mal ein NeoPos ausprobieren willst, sag Bescheid, ich hab noch ein übrig.


Danke, der Verkäufer hat mir auch schon einen mit gegeben, einer wäre auch schon drin


----------



## zerg10 (10. Mai 2021)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Danke, der Verkäufer hat mir auch schon einen mit gegeben, einer wäre auch schon drin


Okay. Was für ein CTS fährst du jetzt ?


----------



## Sickgirl (10. Mai 2021)

Das silberne, fahre heute nach Feierabend eine Runde mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maed0711 (11. Mai 2021)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls ein rotes CTS Ventil abzugeben, bei Bedarf auch ein Werkzeug zum wechseln daz


... 
Darüber hinaus bin ich noch auf der Suche nach dem grünen, orangenen und dem sand/dessert.

Entweder gegen cash oder gerne auch Tausch gegen ein neues in blau.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Mai 2021)

Ich habe ein rotes und ein oranges CTS Ventil. Ich möchte aber nur tauschen. Das blaue habe ich schon.


----------



## Jay (17. Mai 2021)

Hätte ein goldenes CTS übrig. Gerne Tausch gegen blau oder orange.


----------



## maed0711 (18. Mai 2021)

Jay schrieb:


> Hätte ein goldenes CTS übrig. Gerne Tausch gegen blau oder orange.





Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich habe ein rotes und ein oranges CTS Ventil. Ich möchte aber nur tauschen. Das blaue habe ich schon.


 Dreiecktausch? 
@Jay bekommt von mir ein neues blaues CTS, dafür bekommt @Tyrolens von ihm das goldene Ventil und ich abschließend von Tyrolens das orangene. Besteht Interesse?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Mai 2021)

Wie geschrieben: Grundsätzlich ja, aber ich muss erst schauen, wie meine Ventile mit dem neuen Dämpfer harmonieren, der eigentlich schon seit 2 Wochen da sein müsste.


----------



## maed0711 (18. Mai 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben: Grundsätzlich ja, aber ich muss erst schauen, wie meine Ventile mit dem neuen Dämpfer harmonieren, der eigentlich schon seit 2 Wochen da sein müsste.


Das mit dem Dämpfer muss ich überlesen haben, entschuldige bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Mai 2021)

Gibt's eigentlich eine Ersatzteilliste mit Teilenummern für die Selva?


----------



## maed0711 (18. Mai 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich eine Ersatzteilliste mit Teilenummern für die Selva?


Jep. 
Unter anderem als Artikelfoto bei nubukbikes bei beinahe jedem Selva Ersatzteil. Nur Gabelgröße (29 bzw 27,5) beachten.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Mai 2021)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Jep.
> Unter anderem als Artikelfoto bei nubukbikes bei beinahe jedem Selva Ersatzteil. Nur Gabelgröße (29 bzw 27,5) beachten.


Jaaaaaa, genau da hab ich auch geschaut. Nur genau das was ich suche gibt's da nicht 😅. Und auf Anfrage kam mir das ich an dann die Ersatzteilnummer brauche sonst können sie nix bestellen.


----------



## maed0711 (18. Mai 2021)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa, genau da hab ich auch geschaut. Nur genau das was ich suche gibt's da nicht 😅. Und auf Anfrage kam mir das ich an dann die Ersatzteilnummer brauche sonst können sie nix bestellen.


Da kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass es das von dir benötigte Teil so einzeln nicht zu kaufen gibt. 
Evtl. einen Bikeshop der Formula führt besuchen.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Mai 2021)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass es das von dir benötigte Teil so einzeln nicht zu kaufen gibt.
> Evtl. einen Bikeshop der Formula führt besuchen.


Wird vermutlich so sein. Geht konkret um eine Standrohreinheit in 27,5" und 37mm offset. Gibt's als Komplettgabel aber wohl noch nicht als Ersatzteil.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Mai 2021)

maed0711 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Dämpfer muss ich überlesen haben, entschuldige bitte.



Es kann sich nur mehr um Tage, ähhh, Wochen handeln.   

So, wie sich der Sommer derzeit entwickelt, wird es aber sowieso in Richtung sehr weicher Abstimmung gehen. 

Anderes Thema: Langsam neigt sich bei mir der Bestand an Original low leg Schmieröl zu Ende. 
Hat schon jemand Alternativen probiert? Ich habe alles möglich an Ölen hier. Irgend eines sollte doch passen. Fox Gold, Motul in unterschiedlichen Viskositäten, ...


----------



## Zero the Hero (19. Mai 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Es kann sich nur mehr um Tage, ähhh, Wochen handeln.
> 
> So, wie sich der Sommer derzeit entwickelt, wird es aber sowieso in Richtung sehr weicher Abstimmung gehen.
> 
> ...


Ich benütze Fox Gold, kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## RB_Toyride (21. Mai 2021)

Hi, 

ich nutze momentan das RSP Air Fluid für RS. 
Das hatte ich noch von meiner Pike damals übrig. Damit läuft die Gabel ebenfalls butterweich bisher. 

Greets M


----------



## hans7 (21. Mai 2021)

Ich denke auch die Schmieröle nehmen sich alle nicht viel, da kann man schon mal nicht nur das Originale nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Mai 2021)

Ich vermute das auch. Wenn Fox Gold zu keiner erhöhten Scherung führt, dann kann man so ziemlich alles andere auch verwenden.

Anderes Thema: Passen die Staubabstreifringe von Rock Shox? Die sind zwar flangless, aber die Maße passen zumindest laut meiner schnellen Vermessung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (28. Mai 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich vermute das auch. Wenn Fox Gold zu keiner erhöhten Scherung führt, dann kann man so ziemlich alles andere auch verwenden.
> 
> Anderes Thema: Passen die Staubabstreifringe von Rock Shox? Die sind zwar flangless, aber die Maße passen zumindest laut meiner schnellen Vermessung.


Glaube Mal gelesen zu haben, das diese nicht passen. Aber richtig kann ich das nicht sagen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Juni 2021)

Fox Gold würde ich auch gern probieren. Habe ich auch noch da.


----------



## Squealer (2. Juni 2021)

Kann ich mich der Börse anschließen?

Wäre auf der Suche nach einem Cura4 Bremsgriff (komplette Pumpe, schwarz) oder zumindest Hebelverstellkit - falls jemand was übrig hat 
Gerne auch direkt ein orig. Entlüftungskit samt Öl mit dazu


----------



## hans7 (11. Juni 2021)

braucht jemand ein grünes CTS?


----------



## maed0711 (11. Juni 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> braucht jemand ein grünes CTS?


Ich schreib dir eine PN.


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. Juni 2021)

Habe ein rotes neues CTS abzugeben.


----------



## Jay (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo! 
Würde mein Coil-Kit gegen ein Dualair-Kit für eine 29er Selva tauschen! 

LG, Clemens.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Juli 2021)

Also wer will nun was mit wem tauschen? 
Hätte jedenfalls ein oranges Ventil übrig und auch ein rotes.


----------



## BergabHeizer (17. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen,
weiß oder hat jemand diesen Gummi welcher auf den Einsteller für das „losbrechmoment“ des lockouts kommt? Meiner ist nach einer Tour gestern verschwunden gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juli 2021)

Brauchst du den überhaupt? 
Verstellung per Inbus bzw. kannst du auch den Zugstufen Verstellknopf dafür verwenden.


----------



## BergabHeizer (17. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Brauchst du den überhaupt?
> Verstellung per Inbus bzw. kannst du auch den Zugstufen Verstellknopf dafür verwenden.



Kommt der innere Monk bei mir raus😄 ich weiß nicht ob es da auch um Schutz gegen Schmutz geht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juli 2021)

Leider stellt Formula keine Teilenummern online. 
Daher am besten bei Cosmic anrufen und vielleicht sind die so lieb und schicken dir den direkt zu.


----------



## RB_Toyride (11. August 2021)

Jay schrieb:


> Hätte ein goldenes CTS übrig. Gerne Tausch gegen blau oder orange.


Hi, 

hätte ein blaues CTS übrig, da ich gerne mal ein anderes ausprobieren würde. 

Suche entweder das Goldene, Orange, oder Silbere. 
Denke, die würden mir am meisten liegen. 

Daher, sofern der Tausch noch nicht erfolgt ist...

Greets M


----------



## maed0711 (29. September 2021)

Falls jemand ein rotes CTS abzugeben hat - ich bin auf der Suche und freue mich über Nachrichten. Gerne gegen Bares oder im Tausch gegen eine neues blaues CTS.


----------



## Xyz79 (3. Oktober 2021)

Hat jemand noch ein grünes CTS über?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Oktober 2021)

Ich hätte noch die Super firm und eine 60er Feder über.


----------



## Nordender (18. Oktober 2021)

Hi! Ich hätte eine Federeinheit für die Selva C 170mm abzugeben. Teilenummer SB40236-00, sowie eine firm Feder. Teilenummer SB40235-00


----------



## Xyz79 (20. Oktober 2021)

Hätte noch ein Umbaukit auf Selva R 27.5 180mm abzugeben.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (20. Oktober 2021)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch ein grünes CTS über?


ich....


----------



## Xyz79 (28. Oktober 2021)

RidewiththeFlow schrieb:


> ich....


Hat sich erst mal erledigt. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Xyz79 (28. Oktober 2021)

Hab noch ne neue firm Feder für die Selva abzugeben.


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (31. Oktober 2021)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Selva R 29" ex Airshaft. Der aus meiner 27.5" 35 ex ist für die lange 29" zu kurz. Hat den evtl. jemand abzugeben?
Bräuchte eigentlich nur den Shaft, nehme aber auch ein ganzes Kit.


----------



## Albschrat (2. November 2021)

Kann das jemand gebrauchen?


----------



## Nordender (2. November 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Kann das jemand gebrauchen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1365797


Was magst du denn für das CTS Tool haben?


----------



## Albschrat (2. November 2021)

Nordender schrieb:


> Was magst du denn für das CTS Tool haben?


30,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (3. November 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> 30,-


Wenn es @Nordender es nicht nimmt melde ich Bedarf an....


----------



## zymnokxx (3. November 2021)

Hat jemand eine 29er Selva in LILA 💜 übrig? Ich suche eine..... Danke für Angebote


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass ich noch die 20mm Achse für die Selva hier liegen habe, das 20mm Casting aber aufgrund der ERA abbestellt habe. Leider kann ich sie nicht mehr zurück geben. Sie ist neu und logischerweise unbenutzt. Kann sein, dass die auch bei der Nero passt.


----------



## checky (11. Dezember 2021)

Suche das untere Luftventil einer Nero oder Selva R:





Wäre klasse wenn jemand eins rumliegen hat & nimmer braucht


----------



## Xyz79 (11. Dezember 2021)

checky schrieb:


> Suche das untere Luftventil einer Nero oder Selva R:
> Anhang anzeigen 1386195
> 
> Wäre klasse wenn jemand eins rumliegen hat & nimmer braucht


In Verbindung mit meinem Selva R Upgrade Kit hab ich das Ventil zu verkaufen. 🤣


----------



## checky (11. Dezember 2021)

Wenn Du den ganzen Sums für einen niedrigen 2-stelligen Betrag loswerden möchtest passt das doch


----------



## Brucules (22. Dezember 2021)

Hi Leute, bin seit ein paar Wochen Besitzer eines Alutech Fanes Mullet mit Formula Selva C (Medium blau Stahlfeder) 160mm und Formula Mod (65-450lbs Feder) 170mm.
Ich wiege 84kg/90kg mit Ausrüstung mein SAG vorne beträgt 34mm, finde ich okay zur Not kommt da die harte Feder rein. Hinten habe ich ca. 34-36mm ist mir zu weich.
Habe dazu nun mehrere Fragen:

hat jemand ne gebrauchte harte Feder “schwarz“ für die Gabel?
450lbs ist zu weich, wie bestimme ich nun die passende Federrate 500, 550lbs???
muss man die original Formula Federn nehmen oder könnte man da auch eine andere verwenden?

habt bittw Nachsicht ich bin noch MTB-Laie 😅


----------



## Xyz79 (22. Dezember 2021)

Brucules schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin seit ein paar Wochen Besitzer eines Alutech Fanes Mullet mit Formula Selva C (Medium blau Stahlfeder) 160mm und Formula Mod (65-450lbs Feder) 170mm.
> Ich wiege 84kg/90kg mit Ausrüstung mein SAG vorne beträgt 34mm, finde ich okay zur Not kommt da die harte Feder rein. Hinten habe ich ca. 34-36mm ist mir zu weich.
> Habe dazu nun mehrere Fragen:
> 
> ...


Eine harte Feder hab ich noch abzugeben.


----------



## benny0605 (31. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
habe nach dem Verkauf meiner Selva noch folgendes über. Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand dafür:

CTS Ventil Orange
Feder in Extra-Firm
Umbauset auf Selva-C, 160mm, 27,5' (ca. 200km gefahren)

Grüße und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## civiliaen (4. Januar 2022)

Hallo! Ich hätte Interesse an einem 10 mm Spacer für die Selva S.
Die Spacer gibt's nur als Paket mit 2x20 und 2x10. 
In meiner Gabel ist ein 1x20 drin - den will ich aber nicht zersägen...
Mag mir jemand einen verkaufen?
Danke und Grüße.


----------



## mrwulf (12. Januar 2022)

…


----------



## f00f (19. Januar 2022)

Hat hier jemand Travel Spacer für die Selva S zu verkaufen? Ich suche je einen mit 10 und 20 mm.
👍


----------



## maed0711 (19. Januar 2022)

Ich kann dir einen mit 20mm anbieten.





						Ersatzteile: 643 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Ersatzteile ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 643 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## civiliaen (19. Januar 2022)

f00f schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Travel Spacer für die Selva S zu verkaufen? Ich suche je einen mit 10 und 20 mm.
> 👍


Mein Spacer-Kit war heute in der Post. Kann Dir einen 10er und einen 20er verkaufen 

Edit: Sind nun weg...


----------



## f00f (19. Januar 2022)

civiliaen schrieb:


> Mein Spacer-Kit war heute in der Post. Kann Dir einen 10er und einen 20er verkaufen


Danke 👍
Ein Freund hat evtl doch noch welche, das erfahre ich aber erst am Wochenende. Ich melde mich dann bei dir per PM.

Edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (20. Februar 2022)

Hallo Leute

Eine Frage : Kann man das Umbaukit auf Coil für die Selva auch in eine 35 einbauen?


----------



## Xayok (20. Februar 2022)

slidedown schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Eine Frage : Kann man das Umbaukit auf Coil für die Selva auch in eine 35 einbauen?


Sollte möglich sein, der innere Durchmesser ist jedenfalls gleich.


----------



## slidedown (21. Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank, aber so weit war ich auch schon. 
Sollte, hätte, könnte, müsste hilft mir leider gar nicht. 
Werde wohl mal bei Formula anfragen.


----------



## Xayok (21. Februar 2022)

slidedown schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, aber so weit war ich auch schon.
> Sollte, hätte, könnte, müsste hilft mir leider gar nicht.
> Werde wohl mal bei Formula anfragen.


Das ist deren Antwort. Es ist nicht offiziell für die 35 vorgesehen, es könnte daher passen, es ist aber Geschick und Verständnis gefragt.
Es gibt dazu keine klare Aussage, der Umbau würde aber bereits einige Male durchgeführt.


----------



## Halorider (21. Februar 2022)

Habe ein paar Formula sachen zu verkaufen





						Zubehör: 582 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Zubehör ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 582 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				









						Zubehör: 582 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Zubehör ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 582 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## slidedown (22. Februar 2022)

Antwort von Formula :

Hello,

Thanks for contacting us. 

This is unfortunately not compatible. 

Best regards


SERVICE DEPARTMENT



 FORMULA S.a.s.
di Formula Group S.r.l. & C.
Reg. Imprese Prato
C.F. / P.IVA 02081070977
Cap. Soc. € 500.000,00 i.v. Via Erbosa 63 - 59100
Prato - ITALY


PEC: [email protected]




Xayok schrieb:


> Das ist deren Antwort. Es ist nicht offiziell für die 35 vorgesehen, es könnte daher passen, es ist aber Geschick und Verständnis gefragt.
> Es gibt dazu keine klare Aussage, der Umbau würde aber bereits einige Male durchgeführt.


Hast du einen Link oder eine Quelle wo so ein Umbau bestätigt/beschrieben wird?


----------



## Xayok (22. Februar 2022)

@slidedown eine Quelle mit Link kann ich dir nicht nennen. Im Formula Workshop 2020 dem letzten der stattgefunden hat, wurde das besprochen, offiziell ist es nicht dafür gedacht, danach haben es einige Kunden probiert.
Die Rückmeldung war, dass es möglich ist.
Eine Dokumentation des Vorgehens gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## slidedown (22. Februar 2022)

Ok, vielen Dank. Werde es mir überlegen. Wäre halt ca. 200g leichter als eine Selva.


----------



## nailz (2. März 2022)

Hat hier jemand zufällig ein CTS Tool und ggf weiteres Zubehör zu verkaufen?


----------



## maed0711 (11. März 2022)

nailz schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig ein CTS Tool und ggf weiteres Zubehör zu verkaufen?


 
Ist deine Suche noch aktuell? Habe neu aus einer frisch gelieferten Selva ein CTS Tool, Topcap Tool, Öl, CTS, Spacer,....
Melde dich gerne bei Bedarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (11. März 2022)

Danke! Tools und CTS haben sich mittlerweile erledigt. Auf Öl und Spacer komme ich ggf zurück


nailz schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar billo Werkzeuge. Der Zahnkranzgegenhalter hat mich einfach interessiert und für 15,99€ macht der einen echt guten Eindruck. Da ich nicht wöchentlich Kassetten de-/montiere, hoffe ich, dass der mir lange taugt. Kollege ist heute am Decathlon vorbei und hat mir den eingesackt
> Anhang anzeigen 1435327Anhang anzeigen 1435328
> 
> Außerdem DIY für die Top Cap der Formular 35 und das CTS Tool. Normalerweise habe ich kein Problem damit gutes Geld für entsprechend anständiges Werkzeug auszugeben, aber >40 € für ein Klümpchen Alu mit Pins und >20 € für eine Vielzahnnuss sind
> ...


----------



## matka (27. März 2022)

Hello, hat jemand einen ganzen Dämpfer für die selva abzugeben? Einige von euch haben ja auf den schnellen rebound umgebaut, vllt hätte jemand die originale Kartusche übrig. VG


----------



## Xyz79 (21. April 2022)

Falls jemand das graue ( desert ) cts abzugeben hat hätte ich Interesse.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. April 2022)

Ich hätte da eine Selva C 29'' abzugeben....


----------



## slidedown (27. April 2022)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer weichen Feder. Aktuell leider nicht lieferbar.









						Formula Ersatzfeder für Selva
					

Ersatzfeder für die Selva C Federgabel von Formula. Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:All Mountain, EnduroFederweg:160 - 170 mmTechnische Daten:Material:StahlKompatibilität:Selva C FedergabelHerstellernummern:soft:SB40233-00medium:SB40234-00firm:SB40235




					www.bike-components.de
				




Zumindest denke ich, dass ich mit 73kg fahrfertig die weiche brauche.


----------



## MK83 (27. April 2022)

Die Öhlins RXF36 Federn passen ebenfalls, sind aber leider doppelt so teuer.


----------



## 3ullit (20. Mai 2022)

slidedown schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einer weichen Feder. Aktuell leider nicht lieferbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier gäbe es eine:





						Weiche Feder für Federgabel FORMULA SELVA C #SB40233-00 | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Weiche Feder für Federgabel FORMULA SELVA C #SB40233-00 ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com


----------



## imperator jo (30. Mai 2022)

Hat hier jemand zufällig ein goldenes CTS übrig? 

Hätte eine Selva 27,5 Coil zu bieten, zusätzlich noch mit Air-Einheit


----------



## Chillout_KA (21. Juni 2022)

Jemand zufällig 1-2 Belaghalteschrauben für die Cura auf Lager? bzw ein Tipp welche anderen auch passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juni 2022)

Ich habe noch zwei Öhlins Federn übrig. Eine 60N und die 65N. Passen ohne weiteres in die Selva C.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (22. Juni 2022)

imperator jo schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand zufällig ein goldenes CTS übrig?


ja, habe ein Neues im Keller ->PN


Chillout_KA schrieb:


> Jemand zufällig 1-2 Belaghalteschrauben für die Cura auf Lager? bzw ein Tipp welche anderen auch passen?


ja, bitte PN


----------



## nailz (25. Juni 2022)

Erledigt


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (28. Juni 2022)

Hi, 
hat jemand die Stecknuss bzw. "Luftkammer Service Werkzeug für 33 / 35 / Selva SB-A056-01" für die Luft-/Stahlfeder abzugeben? Oder kann jemand im Raum München es einmalig "verleihen" (= einmalig die Coil Feder wechseln, gerne auch direkt vor Ort)?


----------



## JayJayLenko (5. Juli 2022)

Mr_Gilsch schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand die Stecknuss bzw. "Luftkammer Service Werkzeug für 33 / 35 / Selva SB-A056-01" für die Luft-/Stahlfeder abzugeben? Oder kann jemand im Raum München es einmalig "verleihen" (= einmalig die Coil Feder wechseln, gerne auch direkt vor Ort)?


Im Bikemarkt ist was inseriert... Trudering:

Formula Topcap-Tool für Selva uvm. 12-kant-Nuss für Neopos-Montage


----------



## Mr_Gilsch (5. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp @JayJayLenko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ksjogo (8. August 2022)

Hat jemand eine 110x15 Boost Steckachse übrig (SB40154-00)?
Bei meiner franst das 6-Kant-Loch aus und die Steckachse scheint überall ausverkauft momentan.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (8. August 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Ich habe noch zwei Öhlins Federn übrig. Eine 60N und die 65N. Passen ohne weiteres in die Selva C.


Sind die dann härter wie medium?


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. August 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Sind die dann härter wie medium?


Klar. Härter noch als die Super Firm.


----------



## Xyz79 (8. August 2022)

Steht eigentlich die genaue Härte irgendwo von den Formula Federn? Bei den Öhlins ist das schön aufgelistet.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. August 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich die genaue Härte irgendwo von den Formula Federn? Bei den Öhlins ist das schön aufgelistet.


8/9/10 war es glaube ich. Also 8 Medium. Ich hatte das hier im Thread mal gepostet. Die Info kam von Formula.

Genau. Habs gefunden.


----------



## Xyz79 (9. August 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> 8/9/10 war es glaube ich. Also 8 Medium. Ich hatte das hier im Thread mal gepostet. Die Info kam von Formula.
> 
> Genau. Habs gefunden.


Besten Dank.


----------



## _Hagen_ (9. Oktober 2022)

Heyho,

weiß jemand, wo man für eine SelvaC die "_spring top cap" _beziehen kann _?_
(also die Kappe die man abschrauben muss, um die Feder zu wechseln )

Ciao Ciao


----------



## Brucules (9. Oktober 2022)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> weiß jemand, wo man für eine SelvaC die "_spring top cap" _beziehen kann _?_
> (also die Kappe die man abschrauben muss, um die Feder zu wechseln )
> ...



Moin, die kann man bei Cosmic Sports beziehen.


----------



## _Hagen_ (12. Oktober 2022)

Ahoi - die haben auch zurückgeschrieben, leider kann ich als "Endkunde" dort nichts beziehen,
nur über einen "Shop"


----------



## LaiNico (12. Oktober 2022)

Jeder normale Radhändler ist Kunde bei Cosmic.
Bestell es "um die Ecke". Cosmic kann aber gut bzgl. Ersatzteilnummer helfen auf dessen Basis der lokale Händler dann bei Cosmic bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordender (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe da gute Erfahrungen mit bike-components gemacht. Einfach eine E-Mail mit der Teilenummer schicken und anfragen.


----------



## _Hagen_ (14. Oktober 2022)

Alles gut - hab jetzt alle Info.
Überlege in dieser "_spring top cap" _ein kleines Loch zu bohren,

Die Gabel ist mir zuuuuu progressiv - 
ist ja abgeschlosse Luftkammer mit einer Feder drin, je mehr _Travel_,
desto mehr wird die Luft komprimiert und "härter" - 
durch ein Loch _-so die Theorie-_ könnte die Luft entweichen.......
Eine Variante muss ich noch vorher ausprobieren: 
einen O-Ring zur "unteren Kammer" (mit der 2. Feder ) entnehmen, soll 
etwas lt. Fromula bringen...


----------



## KILLERBIKER (14. Oktober 2022)

Mahlzeit,
Suche beendet
Danke und Gruß
K


----------



## Xyz79 (14. Oktober 2022)

KILLERBIKER schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> ich suche nach einem 10mm Spacer, der Luftkammernuß, dem CTS Werkzeug und einem blauen CTS Ventil.
> Gerne per PN
> Gruß


Blaues CTS hab ich glaub noch daheim


----------



## civiliaen (20. Oktober 2022)

Hallo  Hat denn hier einer ein orangenes CTS für die Selva, das er gerne loswerden möchte? Ich würd' eines nehmen. Gleiches gilt für blau - würde mich auch interessieren. Beste Grüße und danke, Christian


----------



## Xyz79 (20. Oktober 2022)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Blaues CTS hab ich glaub noch daheim


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (20. Oktober 2022)

KILLERBIKER schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> ich suche nach einem 10mm Spacer, der Luftkammernuß, dem CTS Werkzeug und einem blauen CTS Ventil.
> Gerne per PN
> Gruß


hast PN - hätte alle Teile zuhause


----------



## civiliaen (21. Oktober 2022)

civiliaen schrieb:


> Hallo  Hat denn hier einer ein orangenes CTS für die Selva, das er gerne loswerden möchte? Ich würd' eines nehmen. Gleiches gilt für blau - würde mich auch interessieren. Beste Grüße und danke, Christian


Blau hat sich erledigt. Danke, @Xyz79. Orange ist immer noch interessant. Und, ich würd' auch gerne Rot testen.

Wen's interessiert: Ich versuch' gerade die Formula Selva noch besser passend zum Dämpfer (ein RS Super Deluxe Ultimate) hinzubekommen. Aktuell ist das silberne CTS verbaut. Das passt gut zu den ersten Zentimetern des Federweg und Lowspeed-Inputs - wenn der Dämpfer aber anfängt mehr Feedback zu liefern (tiefer im Federweg und bei schnelleren Schlägen), dann kommt die Selva (noch) nicht hinterher und schlägt dann einfach irgendwann durch. Daher die Idee Rot und Blau (weil progressiver als Silber), aber auch Orange (dann würd' ich auch anfangen mit Neopos zu spielen).


----------



## freetourer (21. Oktober 2022)

civiliaen schrieb:


> Blau hat sich erledigt. Danke, @Xyz79. Orange ist immer noch interessant. Und, ich würd' auch gerne Rot testen.
> 
> Wen's interessiert: Ich versuch' gerade die Formula Selva noch besser passend zum Dämpfer (ein RS Super Deluxe Ultimate) hinzubekommen. Aktuell ist das silberne CTS verbaut. Das passt gut zu den ersten Zentimetern des Federweg und Lowspeed-Inputs - wenn der Dämpfer aber anfängt mehr Feedback zu liefern (tiefer im Federweg und bei schnelleren Schlägen), dann kommt die Selva (noch) nicht hinterher und schlägt dann einfach irgendwann durch. Daher die Idee Rot und Blau (weil progressiver als Silber), aber auch Orange (dann würd' ich auch anfangen mit Neopos zu spielen).


Ein Special Medium CTS müsste ich eigentlich noch haben - neu und unbenutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidewiththeFlow (21. Oktober 2022)

civiliaen schrieb:


> Hallo  Hat denn hier einer ein orangenes CTS für die Selva, das er gerne loswerden möchte? Ich würd' eines nehmen. Gleiches gilt für blau - würde mich auch interessieren. Beste Grüße und danke, Christian





civiliaen schrieb:


> Blau hat sich erledigt. Danke, @Xyz79. Orange ist immer noch interessant. Und, ich würd' auch gerne Rot testen.
> 
> Wen's interessiert: Ich versuch' gerade die Formula Selva noch besser passend zum Dämpfer (ein RS Super Deluxe Ultimate) hinzubekommen. Aktuell ist das silberne CTS verbaut. Das passt gut zu den ersten Zentimetern des Federweg und Lowspeed-Inputs - wenn der Dämpfer aber anfängt mehr Feedback zu liefern (tiefer im Federweg und bei schnelleren Schlägen), dann kommt die Selva (noch) nicht hinterher und schlägt dann einfach irgendwann durch. Daher die Idee Rot und Blau (weil progressiver als Silber), aber auch Orange (dann würd' ich auch anfangen mit Neopos zu spielen).


Rot hab ich noch zuhause. 
Pn falls Interesse


----------



## chem (9. November 2022)

Hi Leute, hat jemand einen 10mm Spacer für eine Selva S übrig? Den würde ich gerne abkaufen. Ich möchte meine Selva von 160 auf 150mm traveln.


----------



## the donkey (9. November 2022)

Macht der Spacer von einer R zu einer S einen Unterschied?


----------



## maed0711 (9. November 2022)

the donkey schrieb:


> Macht der Spacer von einer R zu einer S einen Unterschied?


Ja. 






						Formula Travel Adjust Spacer (2 x 20mm + 2 x 10mm) für 33 / 35 / Selva S - SB40041-00
					

Formula Travel Adjust Spacer (2 x 20mm + 2 x 10mm) für 33/35/Selva S Federgabeln - SB40041-00




					www.bike24.de
				




vs. 









						Formula - Abstandshalter / Reisen Stellen Sie Spacer 10mm X Gabeln Selva R /  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Formula - Abstandshalter / Reisen Stellen Sie Spacer 10mm X Gabeln Selva R / in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## maed0711 (9. November 2022)

chem schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hat jemand einen 10mm Spacer für eine Selva S übrig? Den würde ich gerne abkaufen. Ich möchte meine Selva von 160 auf 150mm traveln.



Hab ich dir, gerne PN.


----------



## the donkey (9. November 2022)

Okay danke dann hab ich nur die für die R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMSel130 (27. Dezember 2022)

Hallo ich such den Zugstufenverstellknopf. Hat den jemand übrig? Gruß


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (27. Dezember 2022)

AMSel130 schrieb:


> Hallo ich such den Zugstufenverstellknopf. Hat den jemand übrig? Gruß


Müsste ich noch einen haben - schick mir mal ne PN. 
Ich such zwischenzeitlich danach


----------



## steiltyp (Dienstag um 09:20)

Hi, ich hätte Interesse an einer grünen CTS und dem Tool falls das als Set bei jemandem rumliegt.

LG
Till


----------

